# My Ill lil.............?'s on this Hoo-Hoo...pics...



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

O.k., so I caught her in the pen....3 weeks ago....had the for sure date, until my hard drive crashed , anyways, I think she's further along than what I was thinking, she's very sneaky, she's my brat.  I noticed a while back, 2 months ago, that she has had a crappy attitude, doesn't want me to touch her, been very whiny, she's normally at the back door waiting for me in the morning, I took as a relief she was finally starting to act like the rest of my adult herd, she is 1 1/2 years old, and has always been a baby. Anyways, here's what I'm seeing, observing for the last week, udder building up, swirls all over her belly, can NOT touch her at all and everyday her hoo-hoo pokes out a little bit more, I'm on here because today, well, it looks sooner than later and any guesstimates are welcome, I know there is no way to tell for sure, but it's something to calm me down. I'm going 7 1/2 hours away in 3 weeks, entire family for a weekend, and I don't think she will have any on the ground then,but what if I'm wrong?  And the insanity starts   

Here she is, oh and the roundness !!!! She's a fatty, 2 girls I bred before she ended up in the buck pen, planned on breeding her in September, look nothing like her, no where near,1 this is her first and the other this is her second. They don't look anything not even a slight bit alike. 


















She is my Queen of......dirt rolling, my buck he is King of.....dirt rolling...they are my only goats, that will lay on their backs and roll in the dirt, I've caught her rolling on the basketball court, anyways here's the hoo-hoo in question, ligaments are firm, belly after eating, very big, but she is barely eating, she acts like it is too much trouble for her to get up,she will half way get up and wait to see if I'm going to force the issue, she now paws at the ground to lay, never has done that, she's a flop right here who cares kind of girl. I've got 2 or so more months right?


*note on her barely eating-I have to watch her normally because she is my hog, have had to treat for bloat many times and haven't had to in 3 or 4 months, when it was normal to treat her at least once a week, was her main reason to get into the buck pen. BRAT.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

Or sooooo months ...yes?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

I may have needed to put this in the birthing "center" but I'm trying my best to stay away from that insanity, I wish I was having all the kids everyone is having, I only got 3  all bucks, :/


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 16, 2011)

She looks like shes starting to bag up her milk...so I would keep an eye on her udder.  But that never is a tell tail sign either.  Could be 30 days when they bag..or could be a week...or a few days...they are all differant. 

Her ligaments will show when she is ready...just keep an eye!!

Best of luck..hope you have a uneventful but fun kidding!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 16, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> She looks like shes starting to bag up her milk...so I would keep an eye on her udder.  But that never is a tell tail sign either.  Could be 30 days when they bag..or could be a week...or a few days...they are all differant.
> 
> Her ligaments will show when she is ready...just keep an eye!!
> 
> Best of luck..hope you have a uneventful but fun kidding!!


    *Sigh, I'm thinking pink ,healthy and Thanks


----------



## chels24 (Feb 16, 2011)

The udders on my boer does usually start showing 6wks before kidding. Her udder looks about the same my doe thats due between 3/10 and 3/15. But I agree that all does are different so fingers crossed that she will wait until you get back.


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 21, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 26, 2011)

Ewe, some goats when they are preggers, she us to be my bff, but now EEEWWWWEEEEE, she doesn't want me touching her. She has now started this little buck and run thing when I come near her, she is a bigger pain than she ever was. I can't wait to have my loving brat back!!!!!!!


----------

